# DB online Werte ändern (Aktualwert)



## Pau1e (14 Januar 2009)

Wie kann ich online die Werte eines DB´s ändern?
Ich brings mit dem PID-Control nicht hin, kanns auch nicht im online-DB (DB-Param) ändern und speichern/ übertragen.
Der nimmt die Werte nicht als @Aktualwert an... Kann doch garnicht sein, oder?
Gibts da irgendeinen Trick?
Fehlermeldung bekomme ich keine deswegen, nur beim Beobachten verwendet die S7 trotzdem nur die alten Werte....


----------



## Gerhard K (14 Januar 2009)

wird der db vom programm aus noch beschrieben(vorbelegt)??


----------



## tschortscho51 (14 Januar 2009)

Werte im DB können Online z.B. mittels Variablentabelle geändert werden.
Es geht auch wenn man bei geöffnetem DB "Beobachten" einschaltet, in der Spalte "Aktualwert" den gewünschten Wert eingibt und anschliessend den DB in die SPS überträgt (alles im Mode "Beobachten" Ein).


----------



## online (14 Januar 2009)

```
Sollen Werte in einem Datenbaustein nachträglich geändert werden reicht es nicht aus diese im Feld ‚Anfangswert’ zu ändern. Dies ist nur noch möglich, wenn auf die ‚Ansicht’ ‚Datensicht’ umgeschaltet wird. ( ® Ansicht ® Datensicht )
Nun kann im Feld ‚Aktualwert’ ein neuer Wert eingetragen werden und durch Speichern ‚ ’ auf der Festplatte gesichert sowie durch Laden ‚ ’ in die CPU übertragen werden. ( ® Aktualwert® ® )
```
 

Auszug aus Siemens Ausbildunsunterlagen. Vieleicht hilt das weiter.​ 

Gruß online​


----------



## Pau1e (14 Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen antworten, aber leider hab ich das schon alles durch, und es werden keine Werte übernommen.
Ich bin voll am verzweifeln.....


----------



## Gerri (14 Januar 2009)

wenn es in der Variablentabelle nicht möglich ist, dann ist das fast immer ein Anzeichen dafür dass die Steuerung dir "drüberfährt".


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2009)

Operand mit Gehe zu Verwendungstelle oder über die Referenzdaten suchen. Ich denke auch, dass Gerri recht hat.


----------



## Gerhard K (14 Januar 2009)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> wird der db vom programm aus noch beschrieben(vorbelegt)??


das habe ich auch scho gesagt.wenn der DB wert irgendwo im programm mit 

```
l 58
t db1.dbw2
```
gesetzt wird kannst du über aktualwert machen was du willst es wird immer die 58 drin stehen


----------



## Gerri (14 Januar 2009)

eventuell kannst du mit gehe zu nicht alles finden fall du bei einem word nur ein byte oder einige bits mit der steuerung bearbeitest oder indirekt adressierst! Als auch die Refernztabelle begutachten.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2009)

Gerri schrieb:


> eventuell kannst du mit gehe zu nicht alles finden fall du bei einem word nur ein byte oder einige bits mit der steuerung bearbeitest oder indirekt adressierst! Als auch die Refernztabelle begutachten.


Da gibt es doch was von ... oder das Häkchen "Überlappende Zugriffe anzeigen". Dies ist doch genau dafür, oder?


----------



## Pau1e (14 Januar 2009)

Subber! Hab tatsächlich in nem OB eine feste Zuweisung gefunden:


      CALL  "CONT_S" , "Regler Kaltwasserzusp."  *<-- DB3, welchen ich bearbeiten wollte*
       COM_RST :=
       LMNR_HS :=
       LMNR_LS :=
       LMNS_ON :=L20.3
       LMNUP   :=L20.4
       LMNDN   :=L20.5
       PVPER_ON:=
       CYCLE   :=T#500MS
       SP_INT  :="Sollwerte_Regelungen".Sollwert_Kaltwasserzu
       PV_IN   :="skalierte_Werte".Durchfluss_zuspeisung_Pr
       PV_PER  :=
       GAIN    :=
       TI      :=
       DEADB_W :=
       PV_FAC  :=
       PV_OFF  :=
*PULSE_TM:=T#100MS
       BREAK_TM:=T#5S
       MTR_TM  :=T#24S

nochmal vielen Dank für die superschnellen Antworten....!!!!*

(Noch schnell bei allen nen Dank hinzufügen)
[/B]


----------



## Gerri (14 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch was von ... oder das Häkchen "Überlappende Zugriffe anzeigen". Dies ist doch genau dafür, oder?


 
Ansicht -> Belegung zeigt dir das an!


----------

